
Ask HN: Sysadmin vs. engineering - 0x400614
To be a &quot;sysadmin&quot;, does it require a degree? Also, is system admin more like being a technician (electrician), rather than say an engineer. What profession is more respected? Like say Dr. vs Nurse, the Dr wins.
======
jeffmould
I don't think this is a fair comparison. First, neither a "sysadmin" or
system/network engineer specifically require a degree, although a degree can
be helpful in finding employment for either depending on where you want to
work (Silicon Valley less requirement, government contractor probably going to
be a requirement). And I wouldn't say either is more respected specifically,
although you will often find that engineer is a career progression from
sysadmin. However, I know many people that have made great careers and are
highly respected in their field being sysadmins. I would say the engineer is
like being the architect of the building, while the sysadmin is more hands-on
builder and daily maintainer. It is more a preference of what you want to do
with your career. If you like having a hands-on, maintenance, troubleshooter
role then sysadmin is the way to go. If you like building, designing systems,
planning, then the engineer position is the way to go.

